# How to find buyer for 7 old Schwinn bikes?



## jag3kz (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello.  First timer here.
We just scored 7 old Schwinn bikes cleaning out a family barn and need some advice to identify model, value and best way to sell.
Please reply with advice.
Jim
Springfield, OR
Thank you.


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 25, 2020)

Look on EBAY for prices.  Put an ad on hear in the for sale section with a price.  If it doesn't sell then drop the prices. You will have to be willing to sell and ship if you want the best prices.   Roger


----------



## jag3kz (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you Roger.  Any advice on how I would rate condition?  Seems like they are original. 
Also any advice on where to look up serial numbers so that I can let people know what they are?


----------



## jag3kz (Apr 25, 2020)

Question about shipping..
How do people ship bicycles?
Do I have to disassemble?  Would a bike shop do it for me?
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 25, 2020)

most members use shipbikes by fed ex,on these schwinns you have more or less just remove the handle bars and seat,should fit in a regular bike box.you could proberbly get some boxes from local bike shops.bike shops usually charge around $50.00 to pack a bike,its not that hard to do,and fed ex will pick up box at your home or work for a extra fee.hope this helps


----------



## jag3kz (Apr 25, 2020)

tech549 said:


> most members use shipbikes by fed ex,on these schwinns you have more or less just remove the handle bars and seat,should fit in a regular bike box.you could proberbly get some boxes from local bike shops.bike shops usually charge around $50.00 to pack a bike,its not that hard to do,and fed ex will pick up box at your home or work for a extra fee.hope this helps




Thanks Mr Bluebird


----------

